
Germany declares 1915 Armenian killings a genocide - wslh
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/06/02/europe/germany-turkey-armenian-genocide/
======
acqq
It's just a part (although a big one) of what happened. Still remains to be
addressed:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assyrian_genocide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assyrian_genocide)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_genocide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_genocide)

[http://www.aina.org/news/20150421034904.htm](http://www.aina.org/news/20150421034904.htm)

"In three short years, 750,000 Assyrians (75%)" were "killed, 1.5 million
Armenians and 500,000 Greeks."

------
armenarmen
Good on Germany! I'd think that this may complicate their relationship with
the Turks re the immigrant situation.

~~~
reustle
Turkey even warned them that it would before hand. They're already upset, it
seems [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-turkey-armenia-
idU...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-turkey-armenia-
idUSKCN0YO00F)

------
bediger4000
This one goes out to you, Serdar Argic, where ever you (they?) are! Say
"hello" to Mutlu and Cosar!

